# Residence MEU1 or 3



## santa002 (May 23, 2009)

Can anyone tell me the benefits of having residency MEU3 over holding an MEU1 for 10 years.

Thx


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi Santa002

The MEU1 and MEU3 serve different purposes:

*MEU1* – Application for the issue of a *Registration Certificate* which is submitted by an EU citizen and EU family members within four months from the date of entry in Cyprus. It must be submitted if an EU citizen intends to stay longer than 90 consecutive days in Cyprus.

*MEU3 *- Application for the issue of a *Permanent Residence Certificate* which is submitted by an EU citizen and EU family members, after a five-year period of uninterrupted legal residence in Cyprus. 

Here's an extract fro a Cyprus Mail article dated 24.11.18:

_"[Stephen] Lillie previously said to enjoy the rights and privileges accorded by the Citizen’s Rights agreement, Brits in Cyprus need to apply for an MEU1 or MEU3 (if the applicant has lived in Cyprus for more than five years) before the end of December 2020.

The migration department has said that holders of an MEU3 will face a straightforward process for obtaining a new residency document issued by the Cypriot authorities after January 1, 2021."_

Regards,


----------



## santa002 (May 23, 2009)

Many thanks for that, well explained, I went to the immigration the other day to make an appointment, as soon as she saw we had an MEU 1 she could not understand why we wanted a 3 at the moment............


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi Santa002

I attended one of the British High Commissioner's 'Outreach Meetings' in November last year. He'd arranged for an officer from the Immigration Department in Nicosia to present what they are doing.

The plan is to issue holders of MEU3s with a plastic credit-sized card (similar to an ID card I guess). It will be a straightforward process (so she said) of visiting the local 'Aliens' office with your MEU3 and passport and requesting one, which will be sent to you by post.

British expats travelling abroad need to take this card with them and show it at the passport check when they return. This will avoid 'possible complications' encountered by some third-country nationals wishing to enter the country.

She also advised that there were (only) four officers issuing MEU3s in Nicosia – and on the day she attended the outreach meeting, one of her colleagues was sick!

My wife & I both have MEU3s but they took four months to come though after our application was approved.

I will be travelling to the UK in late March for a couple of weeks to deal with some personal matters. I'll be taking my MEU3 with me just in case!

I'm in Limassol and had no problems with getting an MEU3 - I guess you're in Paphos??

Regards,


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

nhowarth said:


> Hi Santa002
> 
> I attended one of the British High Commissioner's 'Outreach Meetings' in November last year. He'd arranged for an officer from the Immigration Department in Nicosia to present what they are doing.
> 
> ...



Hi Nigel
That's great for MEU3 holders but was there any discussions on those residents with MEU1's and how 'possible complications' can be negated for them when leaving and re entering the country?


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi JonandGaynor

I haven't had any information for those with MEU1s. But I understand that if you have an MEU1 you can apply for an MEU3 even though you haven't been resident for five years.

I'm waiting for official confirmation regarding contributions to 'GESY' by retired Brits who are resident in Cyprus as once the UK leaves the EU we will lose the ‘EU reciprocal healthcare arrangements’ (unless TPTB have a cunning plan).

You can find out more about GESY at General Healthcare System (GHS) in Cyprus.

There are still a few aspects of BREXIT that need to be resolved for Brits living here.

Regards,


----------



## santa002 (May 23, 2009)

Nigel

Many thanks for the response, I get the idea where this is going now. No I too was in the Limassol office only last week, went fully prepared with house/ bank docs etc to make an appointment or do it there and then, having read on the CY Gov web site that a MEU 1 to 3 should be straight forward. However the second we asked for an appointment showing our MEU1 we got "why"... "why do you want to do this, this is all you need".... In a nutshell she made it seem like it was only the British side that was asking for this and not the Cypriot authorities, she was happy to give us an appointment in the end, actually she wasn't, this is obviously causing a great deal of paperwork, however we could not do the dates and we have decided to wait a little time.
ps.. we have been in CY since 2002


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi Santa

Like yourself, we moved to Cyprus in 2002. I know there have been issues with people being turned away when they went to apply for an MEU3 (it came up at one of the British High Commissioner's 'outreach' meetings I attended.)

But we were advised that this prolem had been resolved - and we had no problems with Limassol.

Maybe they need a gentle reminder.

Regards,


----------

